
A hacker accessed a Ring camera and harassed an 8-year-old - zeppelin_head
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2019/12/12/she-installed-ring-camera-her-childrens-room-peace-mind-hacker-accessed-it-harassed-her-year-old-daughter/
======
mindslight
Buy a surveillance device for your daughter, _get a surveillance device on
your daughter_.

The main problem is that prolific advertising has been able to convince most
everyone (not in the tech sector) that it's a good idea to fill your home with
surveillance devices. This wasn't even some pragmatic compromise like a baby
cam, but rather installing a security camera in an 8 year old's bedroom!

It's unfortunate that these kind of results are one of the few speedbumps to
the surveillance industry's advertising. Although failing fast with petty
crime is much nicer than failing long-term with highly organized crime!

------
aketchum
On the one hand, if this really is a result of hackers logging in with a re-
used password that was found in another companies breach then I don't know
what Amazon is really suppose to do. On the other hand, telling the family
that and saying "nothing we could have done" seems like a terribly in-
sufficient response. I empathize with both parties here, though obviously more
so with the family. Maybe Amazon should require 2FA for logging into Ring?

~~~
dublinben
Amazon should be proactively monitoring that their users haven't reused
breached passwords. Every responsible service should be doing this.

